
The End of Bad Home Wi-Fi - uptown
http://www.wsj.com/articles/review-the-end-of-bad-home-wi-fi-1456236474
======
creshal
So, yet another wireless repeater, just with better marketing?

------
AdrianRossouw
powerline networking worked surprisingly well for me, and would solve this
issue for a lot cheaper than $200/router.

